# need a pond guru.



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,ve had some health,surgery this spring ,havn,t been to the pond much, was out there wensday ,my pond has turned brown like mud,[I,ve NO water running into my pond, only rain water and what I pump from a well. ] looking for some one or [company to check things out. pond is 30yrs old always been clean water ,


----------

